# Lands End John o Groats  solo



## HOBIE (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi a T1 from 4, Allan Rutland from keswick is doing this for Jdrf.  All by himself & no back up.  I met Allan a few times at our Keswick meet & he is good lad & needs our support  Please go to www.justgiving.com/Allan-Rutland  His press release is in Keswick Reminder 31st May


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 18, 2013)

Hope Allan is doing ok, Weather is on his side !


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 19, 2013)

Tent ,Clothes    SOLO  No back up.  I am not scared of doing most things but its 800mile on a peddle bike. Is that good or not ????


----------



## Northerner (Jun 20, 2013)

It's a terrific effort!


----------



## Copepod (Jun 20, 2013)

Good bloke. All credit to him. Any idea where he is now? I'm guessing southern Scotland? 

A completely different challenge compared to James Thurlow's How Fast Coast to Coast on foot, with support crew in hills and on road. 

But all good - both for proving what people with Type 1 diabetes can do and for raisinng money for research for a cure.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 20, 2013)

Allan is doing well, just had a message off him & is very near Preston lancs   That is good few miles a day & a few days. Please give him support on his Just giving page Allan Rutland.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi Copepod Allan & James are both excellet people in what they are doing. So called "normal" people couldnt or wouldnt do either. Its Class


----------



## Copepod (Jun 21, 2013)

Exactly, Hobie - even people who aren't pancreatically challenged couldn't / wouldn't do what they do


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 21, 2013)

Made me smile that "Pancreatically Challenged". Its a bit like urbansoulpies avatar "Ducking Fiabetes"


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 21, 2013)

Seeing where he is now i recon Allan has done 500 mile . Pretty dam good from last sat   I have done a 200miler before & was goosed for a couple of days


----------



## Copepod (Jun 21, 2013)

"Pancreatically challenged" comes from a comment by Julia (on this forum) posting about James' C2C. Made me smile, too


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 22, 2013)

Allan is around Telford Now.  A nice part of the world. He seems to be going well


----------



## Julia (Jun 22, 2013)

Good job Allan! Hope he is still going strong!

As someone who has done it the other way (John O'Groats to Lands End in 9 days), I have utmost respect for him doing it solo. Not only carrying everything, but the mental challenge involved. All I had to carry was my stuff for that day's riding and there were still pit stops to refuel/refill bottles etc every 30-40 miles. That was hard enough! And I rode pretty much the whole thing in a peloton which makes a huge difference! I hope he's not battling into a headwind. It is an amazing way to see the UK though.

I love the term pancreatically challenged. Can't remember where I first heard it. Also sometimes use the term glycaemically challenged (although that may be a bit medical/scientific for some). It also reinforces that diabetes doesn't stop you doing anything, it just adds an extra challenge


----------



## Copepod (Jun 22, 2013)

Diabetes only stops a few things - like professional SCUBA diving, serving in armed forces, working overwinter in Antarctica, working on oil rigs etc. 

But not mountain marathons, adventure races, trail races, long distance cycle challenges etc, whether competing or marshalling. 

By the way, Julia, have you entered OMM yet? Looks like I'm doing C class with a fellow Dragon's Back Race marshal on her first ever MM.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 23, 2013)

Allan is south of brum this morning. Well done Julia for doing this aswell. As you say doing it solo must be challenge on its own. I bet you felt on top of the world at the finnish !!!


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 23, 2013)

Allan is very near Frome, below Bristol. I was in contact with him & today & he says he has been battling with the weather (wind) which is no fun when you cant just go home & do it another day.  He has been sponcered by a couple of nice blokes from near preston who he met on the way. They want a pat on the back


----------



## Northerner (Jun 23, 2013)

HOBIE said:


> Allan is very near Frome, below Bristol. I was in contact with him & today & he says he has been battling with the weather (wind) which is no fun when you cant just go home & do it another day.  He has been sponcered by a couple of nice blokes from near preston who he met on the way. They want a pat on the back



Terrific effort! I've posted it on my Facebook


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 24, 2013)

I have been reading some of the words that people have left on just giving site. Some of the nice people of cumbria. The owner of "The Alhambra" cinama gave a donation, If you are ever in keswick get yourself there to a proper oldie picture house. (class inside)  I think Allan has broken the back of it now with about 200m to go (just 200 )  DO YOU THINK HE DESEVES SOME NICE CORNISH ICE CREAM


----------



## Northerner (Jun 24, 2013)

HOBIE said:


> I have been reading some of the words that people have left on just giving site. Some off the nice people of cumbria. The owner of "The Alhambra" cinama gave a donation, If you are ever in keswick get yourself there to a proper oldie picture house. (class inside)  I think Allan has broken the back of it now with about 200m to go (just 200 )  DO YOU THINK HE DESEVES SOME NICE CORNISH ICE CREAM



I think he most certainly does! I suspect he might want to sit on it rather than eat it after all that riding! 

Keswick is in my favourite part of the Lakes - have had many a happy holiday there


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 24, 2013)

Made me laugh Northy !  Just found out he looks like Allan is Cider making country(Taunton).  I bet he has some good stories to tell


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 25, 2013)

I havnt heard from him but i will be very surprized if he does it tonight   I will be in touch with Allan later on but i think he is busy at mo . Lets hope he is there tonight


----------



## Northerner (Jun 25, 2013)

HOBIE said:


> I havnt heard from him but i will be very surprized if he does it tonight   I will be in touch with Allan later on but i think he is busy at mo . Lets hope he is there tonight



Hope so Hobie! Is anyone going to be there to meet him at the finish?


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 25, 2013)

He is there !!!!!!!! He says he has had probs with heat & insulin but am realy pleased with what he has done SOLO !!  Sleep well cos u deserve 2      double ps its not to late to throw a couple of quid his way.  Ice cream is expensive you know


----------



## Northerner (Jun 26, 2013)

Terrific! Well done Allan!


----------



## Julia (Jun 26, 2013)

Congratulations to Allan! Can you pursuade him to share his adventures with us here, Hobie? Hope so!


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 28, 2013)

His arm will be up his back when i see him next to tell us his storey.  You know Julia it takes a certain person to do something as tough as that in there summer hols


----------

